# Реабилитация на тренажерах Юлина Ю. А.



## 152boy (9 Фев 2012)

Хочется обратить пристальное внимание всех, кто страдает недугами позвоночника, опорно-двигательного аппарата, а так же медицинских специалистов.. Незаслуженно забыт труд талантливого изобретателя, если хотите ученого Юрия Алексеевича Юлина, который который посвятил очень много времени и сил созданию великолепных тренажеров и специальным комплексам упражнений. Если кто не в курсе могут прочитать ****




Тренажёры Юлина конструктивно выполнены в виде вертикальной качающейся рамы с противовесом в нижней части. Занимающийся человек имеет возможность разгрузить часть собственного веса за счет противовеса, при этом неразгруженная часть тела оказывает растягивающее действие, величина которого изменяется в широких пределах при режиме колебательного взаимодействия человека с тренажером.
Тренажеры Юлина работают в диапазоне сверхнизких частот, примерно от 0.2гц до 1.0 гц, поэтому они наиболее эффективны для лечебно-профилактических и реабилитационных занятий.
Упражнения на тренажере Ю. А. Юлина (а.с. 1138177) включают механизмы:
- изменение биомеханической нагрузки на позвоночник и весь скелет;
- активизацию экстеро - и интерорецепторов, БАТ;
- усиление эфферентной проприорецептивной импульсации.
Метод безопасен, т.к. все упражнения выполняются лёжа при разгруженном позвоночнике, опосредованная работа мышц.
Юлин Ю. А. широко известен в нашем небольшом городе, где он жил и создавал свои чудо тренажеры, а в дальнейшем очень успешно внедрял. Во времена СССР во многих ведущих санаториях страны, предприятиях, школах, ВУЗах, а в особенности в специальных тренажерных залах Нижнего Новгорода, Дзержинска использовались эти чудо тренажеры или как их еще называют качели.
Данные вид тренажера показаны во многих случаях: для укрепления опронодвигательного аппарата восстановления после травм, перенесенных болезней, улучшения состояния сердечной деятельности, позвоночника и т.д. всего не перечислить.
Действие этого тренажера я испытал на себе, когда не знал куда бежать с диагнозом:

На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сохранен. Отмечается уплотнение, деформация замыкательных пластинок, умеренные краевые костные разрастания тел позвонков.
Высота межпозвонкового диска L5/S1 и сигналы от него по Т2ВИ снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L4/L5, размером до 0,3 см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон.
Задняя левосторонняя медиально – парамедиальная, распространяющаяся по дуге широкого радиуса, грыжа диска L5/S1, глубиной 0,7 см и шириной 2,7 см, компремирующая дуральный мешок, эффективный передне – задний размер спинного канала составляет 1,3 см, распространяющаяся каудально и влево на 0,3 см.
Отмечается гипертрофия желтых связок, деформация дугоотросчатых суставов. Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыжи диска, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно – дистрофических изменений пояснично – крестцового отделка позвоночника. Грыжа диска L5/S1.

Знающие люди подсказали записаться на ЛФК на тренажеры Юлина.. Прозанимавшись под руководством опытного инструктора примерно полгода, шаг за шагом, боли почти прошли, а примерно через год стало значительно лучше, мышцы спины укрепились, настроение улучшилось. В дальнейшем я перешел на более тяжелые нагрузки. Единственное не надо бросать, заниматься следует годами и вести правильный образ жизни не злоупотребляя нагрузками.

Все рекомендую. Это не панацея, но очень действенный безопасный метод.

В настоящее время этот тренажер незаслуженно забыт, основателя этого тренажера уже нет в живых, лишь кое-где остались тренажерные залы. Самое главное тренажер Юлина никто не выпускает, а очень жаль ведь как и раньше он и сейчас многим спасает жизнь и дарит надежду.
Модераторам прошу не считать данный материал рекламой. 


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## gudkov (10 Фев 2012)

152boy написал(а):


> * - активизацию экстеро - и интерорецепторов, БАТ;*
> * - усиление эфферентной проприорецептивной импульсации.*



Это чтото типа "псевдовакуума"?)))))))))))))))))))


----------



## dimok1001 (15 Апр 2012)

152boy написал(а):


> Самое главное тренажер Юлина никто не выпускает




*Очень даже выпускают.*


----------



## Lu-na (13 Май 2012)

А каково мнение уважаемых консультантов форума по поводу этого тренажера?


----------



## so_alyona (5 Июл 2012)

Lu-na написал(а):


> А каково мнение уважаемых консультантов форума по поводу этого тренажера?


я не консультант, но занималась на этих тренажерах в течение пяти лет. их мне посоветовал ортопед, так как это был последний шанс исправить ситуацию с моим позвоночником без хирургического вмешательства. у меня был s-образный сколеоз 2 степени (правое плечо сильно съезжало вниз, правая нога удлинена), кифоз грудного и лордоз поясничного отделов, хондроз шейного, плюс детская травма крестца. плоскостопие самой последней степени. положение усугублялось онемеванием пальцев рук, бывало отнимались ноги. 
я не врач, и не могу сказать как конкретно влияет на организм, но спустя пару месяцев я начала себя чувствовать гораздо лучше. все упражнения взаимосвязаны на дыхании: выдох на усилии, вдох на расслаблении. физически упражняться совершенно не тяжело. большую роль играет тренер, который индивидуально подбирает комплекс упражнений. спустя 2 года мой кифоз и лордоз полностью излечились, s-сколеоз стал исправляться. в нашей группе были люди с позвоночной грыжей, реабилитанты после переломов позвоночника и таза. все эти люди встали на ноги на моих глазах благодаря тренажерам, благодаря им я не стала инвалидом.


----------



## Walentina (19 Авг 2012)

интересно, понаблюдаю за темой..


----------



## dimok1001 (27 Авг 2012)

Не знаю по какой причине, но эти тренажеры можно найти в Нижегородской области. Есть один зал в Москве. Про другие города не знаю, скорее всего в единичных экземплярах. Этот тренажер не является медицинским, т.к. его изобретатель был преподавателем физкультуры, а позиционирован как спортивный. Хотя на самом деле на этом тренажере занимаются люди с проблемами в позвоночнике: искривления, остеохондрозы, грыжи (в т.ч. и после операций); др. заболевания опроно-двигательного аппарата. Тренажеры в Нижегородской области есть в залах механотерапии физиотерапевтических отделений некоторых больниц; встречал так же в школах, пионер лагерях, в спорт зале СДЮШОР. Тренажер помогает чувствовать себя полноценным человеком - когда не болит и ни каких таблеток и мазей. Занимался пол года. По большому счету, с моим самочувствием нужно заниматься постоянно, минимум 2 раза в неделю. Грыжу не лечит, но позволяет о ней забыть. Занимался даже в период обострения (ходил по квартире с палочкой не более 15 минут), встал на ноги за неделю (в корсете правда). А для медиков тренажер мог бы стать темой для дипломов и диссертаций, тогда может этот тренажер и для других стал бы более доступным и востребованным. Может Китайцы научатся делать, разработают методики и начнут загонять их за приличные деньги, опять нам же.


----------



## aahzmandius (9 Окт 2013)

Подниму старую тему.
Кто-нибудь может подсказать, есть ли в Москве зал с этими тренажерами (dimok1001 вон написал, что есть, да не указал где)?
У меня 2 грыжи в поясничном отделе, в Нижнем Новгороде несколько месяцев занимался на качелях Юлина - боль в спине практически перестала беспокоить. В конце июля устроился на работу в Москве, сразу стал искать зал, но безуспешно, потому просто делал дома зарядку, немного занимался йогой. Но по прошествии 2-х месяцев без тренажера боль в спине начала возвращаться, что не радует. Вот сейчас наткнулся на этот форум, решил спросить. Надеюсь, что зал в Москве таки есть, и кто-нибудь подскажет, где его найти. 

PS. инструктор из нижегородского зала посоветовала поставить дома шведскую стенку, чтобы на ней висеть и делать различные упражнения, так наверное и сделаю, но качели все же хотелось бы найти.


----------



## 152boy (25 Ноя 2013)

Я уже три года занимаюсь на лечебных тренажерах Юлина под наблюдением опытного медицинского работника - результат только положительный! Вообще комплекс упражнений который мы выполняем очень универсален. Вначале идет разминка вне тренажера, затем идет чередование упражнений на тренажере и вне тренажера и в конце легкий релакс. В течении занятия три раза контролируется пульс.  С учетом специфики состояния занимающегося - часть упражнений корректируется инструктором.
Самое главное - необходимо заниматься постоянно и лучше, когда это войдет в привычку. Всем советую. Будьте все здоровы!


----------



## dimok1001 (11 Янв 2014)

aahzmandius написал(а):


> Подниму старую тему.
> Кто-нибудь может подсказать, есть ли в Москве зал с этими тренажерами (dimok1001 вон написал, что есть, да не указал где)?
> У меня 2 грыжи в поясничном отделе, в Нижнем Новгороде несколько месяцев занимался на качелях Юлина - боль в спине практически перестала беспокоить. В конце июля устроился на работу в Москве, сразу стал искать зал, но безуспешно, потому просто делал дома зарядку, немного занимался йогой. Но по прошествии 2-х месяцев без тренажера боль в спине начала возвращаться, что не радует. Вот сейчас наткнулся на этот форум, решил спросить. Надеюсь, что зал в Москве таки есть, и кто-нибудь подскажет, где его найти.
> 
> PS. инструктор из нижегородского зала посоветовала поставить дома шведскую стенку, чтобы на ней висеть и делать различные упражнения, так наверное и сделаю, но качели все же хотелось бы найти.





Искал, искал и нашел наконец-то ...
Почему-то они себя позиционируют как туристическое агентство (туризм за здоровьем)
"Златые врата", *г.Москва, Большой Спасоглинищевский переулок, д.9\1 стр.10*  я туда не звонил и не обращался, вдруг уже не работают, отпишитесь, если все там ОК, телефоны у них на сайте. И еще говорят (слухи может), что есть пара тренажеров у В.Дикуля (я так понимаю в его центре в Москве) сам не видел.

Я продолжаю сам заниматься на данных тренажерах, были перерывы порядка месяца-полтора, но чувствовал себя хорошо. Острых болей в спине за последние 6 мес. не наблюдал. Ходил к невропатологу, за направлением на МРТ, отказала, сказала нечего здоровым людям просто так МРТ делать. По тому реальной картиной поделиться не могу. Мне кажеться грыжа никуда не делась, т.к. дискомфорт все же бывает иногда в спине, но меня она теперь не беспокоит. Могу позволить себе (иногда, 1-2 р. в неделю) поднятие тяжестей (до 20 кг.) или тяжелую физ. работу, без болевых последствий. Конечно нагрузки чувствуются, но не критично. Как вспомню, что я когда-то не мог дойти до туалета в своей квартире самостоятельно, тогда начинаешь понимать как хорошо, что у тебя две руки/ноги и все работает.

Если с тренажерами в Москве ну никак, то попробуйте выполнять аналогичные упражнения со шведской стенкой (в части когда вы держитесь за тренажер юлина и делаете упражнения лежа на спине, сам так дома делал) и тренажером "рама" (похож на тренажер Бубновского), можно найти наверно в любом спорт зале, вот на подобном кое-какие вытягивающие упражнения можно "изобразить". У Бубновского кстати можно подсмотреть некоторые упражнения. "Молитва", например.

Модератор: удалена ссылка на коммерческий ресурс, нарушающая Правила форума.



152boy написал(а):


> Я уже три года занимаюсь на лечебных тренажерах Юлина под наблюдением опытного медицинского работника - результат только положительный! Вообще комплекс упражнений который мы выполняем очень универсален. Вначале идет разминка вне тренажера, затем идет чередование упражнений на тренажере и вне тренажера и в конце легкий релакс. В течении занятия три раза контролируется пульс.  С учетом специфики состояния занимающегося - часть упражнений корректируется инструктором.
> Самое главное - необходимо заниматься постоянно и лучше, когда это войдет в привычку. Всем советую. Будьте все здоровы!



Вам повезло больше всех, у Вас там внучка Юлина (автора изобретения) преподает на этих качелях.



gudkov написал(а):


> Это чтото типа "псевдовакуума"?)))))))))))))))))))



Да, колдовство, да и только. Ой, я по бабушкам ведуньям и знахарям походил, вот где псевдовакум-то (не то что бы верю в экстрасенсов и т.д., просто это уже было отчаяние с моей стороны). А тут что не понятного, мы позвоночник грузили-грузили, а тут всего-лишь мышечно-связочный аппарат работает (+ эндорфины после занятий), работает при состоянии когда позвоночный столб растягивается. Это я на уровне своего понимания пытаюсь объяснить. Кстати наверно есть такте кто попробовал и не получил результата на качелях Юлина (есть такие? отзовитесь!). Впрочем мне сейчас уже даже не важно, как это работает на самом деле, я просто почувствовал результат методом проб и ошибок. Я доволен, другим рекомендую.



152boy написал(а):


> Самое главное - необходимо заниматься постоянно и лучше, когда это войдет в привычку. Всем советую. Будьте все здоровы!


Сейчас уже даже хочется ходить на занятия, даже когда не болит, по тому не могу сказать будет ли болеть если бросить. Максимальный перерыв был 1,5 мес. Иногда хожу 1 раз в неделю. Стараюсь бывать на занятиях не менее 2 раз. Пульс не контролируем, ну как-то так. Разминка, потом занятия на тренажерах. Сейчас иногда делаю упражнения со штангой (кроме становой тяги, присяданий с большим весом и еще упражнения на пресс на скамье не делаю, перестраховываюсь от риска обострения болей). "Тяжелые тренировки 1 раз в неделю с сентября практикую, на тренажерах занимаюсь 2 года с  января 2012г.


----------



## dimok1001 (11 Янв 2014)

aahzmandius написал(а):


> Подниму старую тему.
> Кто-нибудь может подсказать, есть ли в Москве зал с этими тренажерами (dimok1001 вон написал, что есть, да не указал где)?



*Простите дорогие форумчане, но Златые* врата, как оказалось, предлагают занятия на тренажерах Юлина в Анапе! А не в Москве как я предполагал.


----------



## 152boy (28 Янв 2014)

dimok1001 написал(а):


> Искал, искал и нашел наконец-то ...
> Почему-то они себя позиционируют как туристическое агентство (туризм за здоровьем)
> "Златые врата", *г.Москва, Большой Спасоглинищевский переулок, д.9\1 стр.10*  я туда не звонил и не обращался, вдруг уже не работают, отпишитесь, если все там ОК, телефоны у них на сайте. И еще говорят (слухи может), что есть пара тренажеров у В.Дикуля (я так понимаю в его центре в Москве) сам не видел.
> 
> ...



Я Вас полностью поддерживаю. Тренажеры Юлина хоть и не панацея, но очень эффективный метод как реабилитации при различных заболеваниях, травмах, так и метод общего укрепления и оздоровления организма. Комплекс упражнений отработан десятилетиями, здесь следует отметить большую заслугу как самого Юлина Ю.А. так и его последователей. От инструктора очень многое зависит, так же очень многое зависит от желания выздороветь, от постоянства занятий, здорового образа жизни. Я много слышал замечательных отзывов от тех кто знал талантливого Юлина при его жизни, как он помог им восстановить здоровье, о его чудо-тренажерах, об организованных им в свое время тренажерных залах. В общем в СССР эта система работала четко и приносила очень значительную пользу людям, чего не скажешь о наших днях...


----------



## dimok1001 (28 Янв 2014)

Тренжеры кстати стояли во всех пионер лагерях Нижегородской области, а так же в школах и др. учебных заведениях, поликлиниках и больницах. Но в годы реформ очень много тренажеров были сданы на лом (вес тренажера более 100 кг) и выкинуты на помойку , пионер лагеря заброшены. Вот кое-где в больницах и поликлиниках остались. Мало очень. У нас физкультурно-оздоровительный центр во дворе стоит, там раньше такой стоял, как зверь диковинный, и никто не знал зачем он и для чего. Чел. увез в Кабардино-Балкарию (видимо знал зачем везет).


----------



## 152boy (3 Фев 2014)

dimok1001 написал(а):


> Тренжеры кстати стояли во всех пионер лагерях Нижегородской области, а так же в школах и др. учебных заведениях, поликлиниках и больницах. Но в годы реформ очень много тренажеров были сданы на лом (вес тренажера более 100 кг) и выкинуты на помойку , пионер лагеря заброшены. Вот кое-где в больницах и поликлиниках остались. Мало очень. У нас физкультурно-оздоровительный центр во дворе стоит, там раньше такой стоял, как зверь диковинный, и никто не знал зачем он и для чего. Чел. увез в Кабардино-Балкарию (видимо знал зачем везет).


Все верно! Вообще деньги нужно вкладывать прежде всего в профилактику здоровья, а не на новые кабинеты врачей, новые бесполезные лекарства по космическим ценам. В нынешнее время государству не нужны здоровые люди. Поэтому нам всем нужно беречь свое здоровье, обязательно заниматься профилактикой, оздоровлением как души так и тела. Не нужно винить врачей, что они не хотят лечить - просто берегите себя сами.
Будем здоровы!


----------



## 152boy (5 Фев 2014)

dimok1001 написал(а):


> Вам повезло больше всех, у Вас там внучка Юлина (автора изобретения) преподает на этих качелях.


Да, это так, но я хожу в профилакторий, где занятия ведут другие инструкторы, и я по опыту знаю об их высоком профессионализме.


----------



## Дашута (17 Мар 2014)

*152boy*, Здравствуйте! Не могли бы вы подсказать контакты профилактория в который вы ходите или (если есть возможность) контакты инструкторов, которые проводят занятия на данном тренажере?

Модератор: контактами обменяться можно, использовав опцию личных сообщений.


----------



## 152boy (17 Мар 2014)

Дашута написал(а):


> *152boy*, Здравствуйте! Не могли бы вы подсказать контакты профилактория в который вы ходите или (если есть возможность) контакты инструкторов, которые проводят занятия на данном тренажере?


Смотрите мое сообщение в вашем профиле


----------



## akzhol-m-14 (19 Мар 2015)

Здравствуйте! К Вам обращаются родители детей с ограниченными возможностями. Живем мы в Казахстане в Алматинской области в городе Талгар. Мы создали Общественный фонд "Ак жол - М" и в прошлом году открыли центр физкультурно-оздоровительного характера. Где на бесплатной основе дети обучаются у логопеда - дефектолога а также есть кабинеты психолога, трудотерапевта, приходят учителя с общеобразовательных школ. Большой упор делаем на спорт. Наши детки принимают участие на республиканских, областных и мировых соревнованиях по плаванию, легкой атлетики, шахматам и т.д. Все расходы тянем своими силами.  Некоторые тренажеры делаем своими руками. Очень просим кто знает рассказать или показать как собрать Тренажер Юлина! Спасибо!


----------



## La murr (19 Мар 2015)

akzhol-m-14 написал(а):


> Очень просим кто знает рассказать или показать как собрать Тренажер Юлина!


Здравствуйте!
Вас интересует, как изготовить собственными силами тренажёр Юлина?


----------



## akzhol-m-14 (19 Мар 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Вас интересует, как изготовить собственными силами тренажёр Юлина?


Здравствуйте! Да.


----------



## La murr (19 Мар 2015)

akzhol-m-14 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Да.


Не думаю, что кто-то владеет подобной информацией.
Точнее, практически в этом уверена.


----------



## akzhol-m-14 (19 Мар 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> Не думаю, что кто-то владеет подобной информацией.
> Точнее, практически в этом уверена.


А возможно связаться с инструкторами таких тренажеров?


----------



## La murr (19 Мар 2015)

akzhol-m-14 написал(а):


> А возможно связаться с инструкторами таких тренажеров?


К сожалению, не располагаю такой информацией.


----------



## Simeiz (28 Май 2015)

Да вот  тоже советует. Но стоимость одного занятия в Нижнем Новгороде 250 р.если ходить 3 -4 раза в неделю то это примерно 750-1000р в неделю.В месяц это около 3000-4000 р.Стоимость абонемента в бассейн 2000р.в среднем при трех разовом посещении в месяц.Занятие не дешевое(про качели).А может просто поплавать походить???


----------



## 152boy (22 Апр 2018)

Simeiz написал(а):


> Да вот  тоже советует. Но стоимость одного занятия в Нижнем Новгороде 250 р.если ходить 3 -4 раза в неделю то это примерно 750-1000р в неделю.В месяц это около 3000-4000 р.Стоимость абонемента в бассейн 2000р.в среднем при трех разовом посещении в месяц.Занятие не дешевое(про качели).А может просто поплавать походить???


Добрый день!
Бассейн конечно это хорошо, но с проблемами опорно-двигательного аппарата занятия на тренажерах Юлина обязательны, тут главное не деньги. Если захочешь обрести здоровье, то все сделаешь ради этого.

@akzhol-m-14, добрый день!
Если Вас интересуют тренажеры Юлина, то данной информацией должна обладать внучка Юлина, проживающая в Дзержинске, насколько я знаю она тоже проводит занятия с группаами по оздоровлению.


----------

